# WBC strips Miguel Cotto of Middleweight Title.



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

http://www.wbcboxing.com/wbceng/new...guel-cotto-as-wbc-middleweight-world-champion

:rofl


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

For real? Good.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Gogo WBC, now I'm fine with that catchweight.
Time for a proper champ


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dyna said:


> Gogo WBC, now I'm fine with that catchweight.
> Time for a proper champ


Title is still on line for the Mexican.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I guess. This is so WBC though...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

The timing of this move is really fucking strange.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Would help if they said what rules he didnt want to abide by


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

:clap:
Wbc making smart business decisions


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Title is still on line for the Mexican.


Guess they're giving Canelo the benefit of the doubt, besides WBC obviously wanting a Mexican champ

As long as Canelo won't ask for catchweights after this and fights legit men it should be fine.
And since Golovkin is a mandatory he can't force a catchweight if Gennady says no to it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dyna said:


> Guess they're giving Canelo the benefit of the doubt, besides WBC obviously wanting a Mexican champ
> 
> As long as Canelo won't ask for catchweights after this and fights legit men it should be fine.
> And since Golovkin is a mandatory he can't force a catchweight if Gennady says no to it.


He's already demanding the catchweight though. He's said "I won't fight him at 160" and since WBC doesn't recognise catchweights then that's as good as saying "I won't fight him" to the WBC.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Still the champion til he loses. When it's convenient for people, they use the "lineal" thing in an argument. He beat the champion, but wants to fight at his desired weight all the time. If Cotto wins, GGG or Jacobs-Quillin winner, even the Lee-Saunders winner need to be next. All those guys are real, true middleweights. Win or lose he may exit the 160 lb picture after Saturday...


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Would help if they said what rules he didnt want to abide by


Mauricio sent out a tweet in Spanish, Cotto didn't pay sanctioning fees


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> He's already demanding the catchweight though. He's said "I won't fight him at 160" and since WBC doesn't recognise catchweights then that's as good as saying "I won't fight him" to the WBC.


Golovkin could sign the fight, come in at 160 anyway, just as with the Geale-Cotto fight they will say that they don't recognize the 155 CW so the title would still be on the line and Canelo would either still have to fight Golovkin or he pulls out of the fight 24 hours before, pisses off the public and loses his promoter a lot of money and then they would strip him of his title and give it to Golovkin. It's a win-win for Golovkin


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Golovkin could sign the fight, come in at 160 anyway, just as with the Geale-Cotto fight they will say that they don't recognize the 155 CW so the title would still be on the line and Canelo would either still have to fight Golovkin or he pulls out of the fight 24 hours before, pisses off the public and loses his promoter a lot of money and then they would strip him of his title and give it to Golovkin. It's a win-win for Golovkin


Canelo would have a huge financial penalty in place for that i reckon


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Canelo would have a huge financial penalty in place for that i reckon


Golovkin can choose whether he is that confident that he'll beat Canelo at the CW or he can take the penalty and assume that the increased chances of winning are worth it if he thinks that a win over Canelo will boost his popularity enough for it to be worth it financially because he'll get paid more afterwards for other fights :conf


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Golovkin can choose whether he is that confident that he'll beat Canelo at the CW or he can take the penalty and assume that the increased chances of winning are worth it if he thinks that a win over Canelo will boost his popularity enough for it to be worth it financially because he'll get paid more afterwards for other fights :conf


Ye it's a massive risk though, he can think he's better in all departments but what if he gets cut or something like Flanagan-Zepeda happens where theres a freak accident? He loses, he loses his belts, his undefeated record, a lot of his marketability and he doesn't get paid? Be a crazy gamble


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Ye it's a massive risk though, he can think he's better in all departments but what if he gets cut or something like Flanagan-Zepeda happens where theres a freak accident? He loses, he loses his belts, his undefeated record, a lot of his marketability and he doesn't get paid? Be a crazy gamble


Floyd took it against Marquez and Floyd had less to gain and more to lose than Golovkin against Canelo. I don't think that he wouldn't get paid at all the penalties are never that huge especially with canelo who knows that he struggles making weight himself. But yeah itd be bad if he did that and lost


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> He's already demanding the catchweight though. He's said "I won't fight him at 160" and since WBC doesn't recognise catchweights then that's as good as saying "I won't fight him" to the WBC.


He said I'll fight you now at 155 since I'm not ready to move to 160 yet, or wait until I'm ready he didn't demand shit but make a statement. ..

Same as golovkin telling ward I'll fight you at 164 since I'm not ready for 168..

So no hables si no saves pendejo.

So basically canelo ggg will marinate and it will happen in 1-2 years and canelo is going to kick his ass... the more canelo matures and let's time go by the easier the win will be..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Woooo- HOOOOO ! Mauricio fnally grows some balls!

Good for him!

Good for us!

Too bad it's about sanctioning fees, not the absurd catchweight situation, but hey I'll take what I can get.

So now, what exactly is Cotto fighting for? The SWW belt? I get that Canelo would still win the MW belt, which makes sense, but what if Cotto wins?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo can still win the belt, if he wins which he most likely will I'll be interested to see if Canelo works out a a way to get a voluntary before facing ggg or drops the belt.. or what happens.

http://www.wbcboxing.com/wbceng/new...guel-cotto-as-wbc-middleweight-world-champion

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Doc said:


> He said I'll fight you now at 155 since I'm not ready to move to 160 yet, or wait until I'm ready he didn't demand shit but make a statement. ..
> 
> Same as golovkin telling ward I'll fight you at 164 since I'm not ready for 168..
> 
> ...


Translation: if Canelo can't drain Golovkin, he'll wait until he declines through age.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Canelo would have a huge financial penalty in place for that i reckon





PivotPunch said:


> Golovkin can choose whether he is that confident that he'll beat Canelo at the CW or he can take the penalty and assume that the increased chances of winning are worth it if he thinks that a win over Canelo will boost his popularity enough for it to be worth it financially because he'll get paid more afterwards for other fights :conf


This, of course. I said the same thing a while back on another thread. Golovkin could pay a massive fine, and basically fight for free, and so what? He'd still be the undisputed MW champ. Huge dollars would start pouring in for the rest of his career.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Felix said:


> Translation: if Canelo can't drain Golovkin, he'll wait until he declines through age.


The ggg way

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lmao


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Mauricio sent out a tweet in Spanish, Cotto didn't pay sanctioning fees


thats my guess as well as catchweights for champoinship fights have never been a problem

if cotto did not agree to fight golovkin should he beat canelo then the wbc could only strip him for not facing a mandatory at that time


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

According to espn, Cotto says screw you to that 300k dollar sanctioning fee


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Has to be about the sanctioning fees Cotto said they can keep if they think they're deciding who he fights. He already got the big money fight he wanted, Canelo. Win or lose Cotto wasn't facing GGG at 160, probably best for everyone if he doesn't pay the fees for this fight and WBC strip him.

Doesn't mean it's good news for Canelo though, he's going to have to drop the belt right after since he's not facing GGG at 160 either.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Doc said:


> He said I'll fight you now at 155 since I'm not ready to move to 160 yet, or wait until I'm ready he didn't demand shit but make a statement. ..
> 
> Same as golovkin telling ward I'll fight you at 164 since I'm not ready for 168..
> 
> ...


atsch it's a duck.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Woooo- HOOOOO ! Mauricio fnally grows some balls!
> 
> Good for him!
> 
> ...


If cotto wins, belt is vacant or passed onto GGG, Cotto just gets the W in his resume.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> According to espn, Cotto says screw you to that 300k dollar sanctioning fee


Thanks!

Yeah it sounds like they wanted 300K and weren't willing to budge on the amount. Don't blame Cotto for not paying it knowing he was dropping it after the fight regardless.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/14153354/wbc-strips-miguel-cotto-belt-ahead-canelo-alvarez-fight


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> atsch it's a duck.


MAny fighters have waited for the right time to fight an opponent. Canelo will fight him though in 1-2 years..

if ggg is so good that time will not make a difference @Felix

Pacquiao waited years to rematch Marquez in pt 2

Mayweather waited years to finally take on a damaged Pacquiao

GGG said he'll fight ward when he's ready to move up to 168 or 164 now

Rigo waited years to fight donaire..

I can go on...

Canelo waited 2 years for cotto

Super star fights usually happen when the A side wants them too..

If all fights happened immediately we wouldn't be excited about them.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I was surfing through the web and saw this. My heart skipped a beat until I hear that Cotto didn't pay the sanctioning fees. Most likely, Cotto was fixing to vacate regardless. Oh, I don't care that Cotto got stripped because he should've vacated after he fought Martinez or Geale. Just, I was amazed that the WBC did it up until I found out it was based off sanctioning fees. I thought the WBC was taking a hard stance here.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Doc said:


> MAny fighters have waited for the right time to fight an opponent. Canelo will fight him though in 1-2 years..
> 
> if ggg is so good that time will not make a difference @Felix
> 
> ...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Doc said:


> MAny fighters have waited for the right time to fight an opponent. Canelo will fight him though in 1-2 years..


Yes, and it tarnishes the wins.



Doc said:


> if ggg is so good that time will not make a difference @Felix


This makes no sense.



Doc said:


> Pacquiao waited years to rematch Marquez in pt 2


Because he struggled so much in the first fight and didn't want to give a rematch straight away, same as with the third fight that everybody considered a cherry pick going in.



Doc said:


> Mayweather waited years to finally take on a damaged Pacquiao


And as a result the win doesn't look half as impressive as it would have in 2010.



Doc said:


> GGG said he'll fight ward when he's ready to move up to 168 or 164 now


Posturing. Both camps were posturing.



Doc said:


> Rigo waited years to fight donaire..


Rigo was begging for a Donaire fight from the Rico Ramos fight onwards, or even before. Donaire waited years to fight Rigo and fought him after getting confidence in the FOTY award he won and because the Mares fight fell through.



Doc said:


> I can go on...
> 
> Canelo waited 2 years for cotto


The fight wasn't seriously being discussed 2 years ago. Canelo wasn't in a place to demand the Cotto fight 2 years ago coming off of a Mayweather loss while Cotto had only beaten Rodriguez coming off back to back losses.



Doc said:


> Super star fights usually happen when the A side wants them too..
> 
> If all fights happened immediately we wouldn't be excited about them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


smh

You know nothing about boxing. I think you should find a few sport or just keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I was surfing through the web and saw this. My heart skipped a beat until I hear that Cotto didn't pay the sanctioning fees. Most likely, Cotto was fixing to vacate regardless. Oh, I don't care that Cotto got stripped because he should've vacated after he fought Martinez or Geale. Just, I was amazed that the WBC did it up until I found out it was based off sanctioning fees. I thought the WBC was taking a hard stance here.


Cotto shouldn't be fighting ggg anyways.. ggg needs to stop trying to fight smaller guys when he himself is scared of bigger men like ward who sent him an offer and they immediately rejected. Ggg wanted to drain ward or no fight and then tells the smaller guys no catchweight I stay at 160... when he is quoted as saying he'll fight anyone from 154 to 168 but when it actually presents itself they run away with demands.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Doc said:


> Cotto shouldn't be fighting ggg anyways.. ggg needs to stop trying to fight smaller guys when he himself is scared of bigger men like ward who sent him an offer and they immediately rejected. Ggg wanted to drain ward or no fight and then tells the smaller guys no catchweight I stay at 160... when he is quoted as saying he'll fight anyone from 154 to 168 but when it actually presents itself they run away with demands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Cotto held a middleweight title till a few hours ago. And GGG, a middleweight, shouldn't be trying to fight him?

Get the fuck outta here you fucking troll.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Cotto shouldn't be fighting ggg anyways.. ggg needs to stop trying to fight smaller guys when he himself is scared of bigger men like ward who sent him an offer and they immediately rejected. Ggg wanted to drain ward or no fight and then tells the smaller guys no catchweight I stay at 160... when he is quoted as saying he'll fight anyone from 154 to 168 but when it actually presents itself they run away with demands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I don't want to see Cotto fighting Golovkin, but I have to disagree. If he kept that belt, he needed to fight Golovkin. This is why I wanted him to vacate. I have to be consistent because I did not like that Mayweather was fighting for a 154 lb. belt against Maidana at 147 lbs. After winning it off Canelo, he kept the belt and never fought Lara or Andrade. If Cotto beats Canelo, he most likely takes a farewell fight and retires. He only have 1 more fight left on his contract IIRC.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> MAny fighters have waited for the right time to fight an opponent. Canelo will fight him though in 1-2 years..
> 
> if ggg is so good that time will not make a difference @Felix
> 
> ...


Lmao Rigo chased the Donaire fight for a while and was finally given it after pressure was put on Donaire


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lmao Rigo chased the Donaire fight for a while and was finally given it after pressure was put on Donaire


An example of fights not happening when everyone wants them... now donaire was straight ducking... canelo has just said catchweight now or wait for later when he's ready which is not far off.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

so canelo can ask for a catchweight with golovkin and its considered a duck yet floyd can do the same and its not considered a duck?

pretty black and white to me that canelos doing the same shit that floyd did to him yet i dont remember a single mention of a duck regarding mayweather in any of these threads before the canelo/floyd fight


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so canelo can ask for a catchweight with golovkin and its considered a duck yet floyd can do the same and its not considered a duck?
> 
> pretty black and white to me that canelos doing the same shit that floyd did to him yet i dont remember a single duck photo in any of these threads before the canelo/floyd fight


I remember there were a lot of people saying Floyd didn't want to face Canelo and that he was going to duck him.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> According to espn, Cotto says screw you to that 300k dollar sanctioning fee


If I were in his shoes I'd probaly do the same and keep the extra $300k. Cotto-Canelo is a huge event with or without the WBC involved and it will make no difference on the ticket sales or PPV buys. Cotto doesn't need a belt to entice people to want to fight him. He's one of the biggest draws in the sport on his own. Also, now his detractors can stop whining about him holding on to the belt.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> I remember there were a lot of people saying Floyd didn't want to face Canelo and that he was going to duck him.


iirc, there was never a problem with anyone here regarding the _*contract weight *_enforced by floyd in the 154 unification fight wth canelo

floyd for some reason was given a free pass by everyone here and it is the _*exact*_ scenario as what is happening with canelo(alvarez theoretically a 154 that will be holding the 160 belt and floyd theoretically a 147 holdng the 154 belt) should he win the 160 belt


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

quincy k said:


> so canelo can ask for a catchweight with golovkin and its considered a duck yet floyd can do the same and its not considered a duck?
> 
> pretty black and white to me that canelos doing the same shit that floyd did to him yet i dont remember a single mention of a duck regarding mayweather in any of these threads before the canelo/floyd fight


Canelo fights at 160, completely different.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Yes, and it tarnishes the wins.
> 
> This makes no sense.
> 
> ...


Hey hey all I did was explain instances where the sport of boxing that I don't know nothing about according to you gave us matches years after we wanted them.. this is how it is..

Now canelo has been really good at taking fights without letting them marinate, trout lara... so if it's up to him ggg would be next but his team will likely steer him away and if ggg is so good 1 year or 2 will not make a difference and won't diminish shit if he continues winning...

You don't have to get all butt hurt I'm not going anywhere I follow this sport too close and not anything else.... you can block me though. ..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> This, of course. I said the same thing a while back on another thread. Golovkin could pay a massive fine, and basically fight for free, and so what? He'd still be the undisputed MW champ. Huge dollars would start pouring in for the rest of his career.


What if he gets a freak injury or cut? He might be the better fighter but it's no guarantee he wins, and if he loses he's fucked his career up for no money


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Canelo fights at 160, completely different.


there are many examples where a fighter fights a _*non-championship *_fight above the weight class limit yet is still ranked in that division

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings/jr-middleweight



CANELO ALVAREZ

Country: Mexico

Record: 45-1-1 (32 KOs)

Ranking: This Week: 1 | Last Week: 1 | Weeks On List: 261

1​

ERISLANDY LARA

Country: Cuba

Record: 21-2-2 (12 KOs)

Ranking: This Week: 2 | Last Week: 2 | Weeks On List: 228

http://boxrec.com/boxer/1437
2​


 411993-08-24
174ï¿½Larry Prather172*10** 10 0*

The Palace, Auburn Hills, Michigan, USA*W*UD10/10











401993-07-29
169Danny Garcia165*25** 10 0*

Fernwood Resort, Bushkill, Pennsylvania, USA*W*RTD6/10











time: 3:00 referee: Frank Cappuccino 391993-06-06
173Glenn Thomas172*24** 1 0*

Aladdin Hotel & Casino, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA*W*UD10/10











referee: Toby Gibson judges: Chuck Giampa 98-92, Dave Moretti 97-93, Cindy Bartin 98-92 381993-04-17
169Ricky Thomas163*11** 9 1*

Fernwood Resort, Bushkill, Pennsylvania, USA*W*TKO10/10











time: 0:51 referee: Frank Cappuccino judges: Jack Castellani, Bill Flasser, Bill Nealon 371993-03-23
172Govoner Chavers169*9** 3 1*

The Palace, Auburn Hills, Michigan, USA*W*TKO9/10











time: 1:54 referee: Tom Paruskiewicz 361993-02-13
167Iran Barkley168*30** 7 0*

Caesars Palace, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA*W*RTD9/12











time: 3:00 referee: Richard Steele judges: Jerry Roth 89-82, Chuck Giampa 89-82, Mike Glienna 89-82
IBF World super middleweight title 351992-12-05 


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I don't want to see Cotto fighting Golovkin, but I have to disagree. If he kept that belt, he needed to fight Golovkin. This is why I wanted him to vacate. I have to be consistent because I did not like that Mayweather was fighting for a 154 lb. belt against Maidana at 147 lbs. After winning it off Canelo, he kept the belt and never fought Lara or Andrade. If Cotto beats Canelo, he most likely takes a farewell fight and retires. He only have 1 more fight left on his contract IIRC.


Ok to save face I got you.. we all know cotto would get worked that's what I mean... but yeah if he holds the belt you have to hold him accountable..

That's why I'm curious to see what canelo does with that belt.. I think one voluntary is fine... but 2 fights before ggg without dropping belt is inexcusable...

Canelo should aim for September 2016 for ggg bout and work out a voluntary at 160 to get accustomed to weight against a formidable opponent like Rosado or lemiex.. that's a year away like odlh wanted and if they force canelo to sign after the voluntary fight ggg then it's reasonable..

Of course canelo could just tell gbp fuck you ggg in may 2016 cause he's a G but we'll see what happens.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Ok to save face I got you.. we all know cotto would get worked that's what I mean... but yeah if he holds the belt you have to hold him accountable..
> 
> That's why I'm curious to see what canelo does with that belt.. I think one voluntary is fine... but 2 fights before ggg without dropping belt is inexcusable...
> 
> ...


the wbc fuked up by allowing cotto to take a year off, without injury, and hold captive the belt and then not force a mandatory. now they are issuing that immediate mandatory burden to canelo for the leniency they alloted to cotto


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the wbc fuked up by allowing cotto to take a year off, without injury, and hold captive the belt and then not force a mandatory. now they are issuing that immediate mandatory burden to canelo for the leniency they alloted to cotto


Yes which is why I have believed will lead to canelo being allowed a voluntary so everyone is happy... it's not canelos fault martinez and cotto ducked ggg so long.

It's WBC fault and the burden now lies on canelo where people are calling him a duck? Come on now people need to be reasonable..

This shit is all WBC fault with martinez and cotto..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

quincy k said:


> there are many examples where a fighter fights a _*non-championship *_fight above the weight class limit yet is still ranked in that division
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings/jr-middleweight
> 
> ...


And it is wrong. Canelo no longer fights withing the LMW division limit and hasn't for 2 years. He is no longer ranked there. Meaning he has moved up a division to, that's right, middleweight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cinnabum needs to fuck off tbh


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Well at least now if Cotto wins, GGG becomes WBC Champion and he can then hopefully pick up Andy Lee's Championship.

It will be interesting to see the landscape once GGG is undisputed Middleweight Champion.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Didn't know Cotto passed $800K to GGG to step-aside. Then for this fight WBC wanted $300K goddamn more from Cotto. Cmon man. Don't blame him...


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Didn't know Cotto passed $800K to GGG to step-aside. Then for this fight WBC wanted $300K goddamn more from Cotto. Cmon man. Don't blame him...


Where are people getting this 300K number from? Sanctioning fees are usually 4% of your purse i thought.



Doc said:


> He said I'll fight you now at 155 since I'm not ready to move to 160 yet, or wait until I'm ready he didn't demand shit but make a statement. ..
> 
> Same as golovkin telling ward I'll fight you at 164 since I'm not ready for 168..
> 
> ...


1) Golovkin didn't have a 168 belt and refuse to fight Ward at 168 (which would be the situation if Canelo wins)

2) Golovkin doesn't weight more than Ward on fight night

3) Canelo "isn't ready" to move up, move up from what? He hasn't fought at jmw in almost three years.

4) Golovkin has never fought over 160, unlike Canelo who hasn't fought at jmw in three years.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Didn't know Cotto passed $800K to GGG to step-aside. Then for this fight WBC wanted $300K goddamn more from Cotto. Cmon man. Don't blame him...


Holy fuck, I don't blame Cotto if that's true. :lol:

Motherfucker would be spending more than a million just to fight. That's pretty damn crazy.

I'm excited for Golovkin if Cotto wins, though. I'd definitely like to see how the champions would react if they finally HAVE to go through him. I just hope Lee beats Saunders so we can see an undisputed champion at middleweight. Then Gaymon would have to send his fighters through Golovkin.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Where are people getting this 300K number from? Sanctioning fees are usually 4% of your purse i thought.
> 
> 1) Golovkin didn't have a 168 belt and refuse to fight Ward at 168 (which would be the situation if Canelo wins)
> 
> ...


Who gives a shit.. ggg ducked ward because he wasn't ready for 168 but would happily meet up at 164 to drain him.. or fight him later till he's ready... canelo would happily do the same to ggg. What's funnier is that ggg said yes at 168 for jr and froch making him look even more bitch like when he said only for ward it's 164.. at least nelo is consistent saying he's not moving to 160 just yet and plans to stay at 154.

Same scenario, fuck your bs weights and bs titles which don't mean shit anyways.. everyone knows ggg is the best at mw.. the dude needed to fight ward to prove his worth but ran like a bish and rather hunt little cotto down or be waiting around for nelo instead of building his resume he has to wait a round like a good boy for a shot..

So dude is going to wait a year to fight nelo and that's that... or he can fight at 155 now.. he's putting the same demands he tried on ward.. how's that for a taste of your own medicine.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Where are people getting this 300K number from? Sanctioning fees are usually 4% of your purse i thought.


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/14153354/wbc-strips-miguel-cotto-belt-ahead-canelo-alvarez-fight


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Doc said:


> Who gives a shit.. ggg ducked ward because he wasn't ready for 168 but would happily meet up at 164 to drain him.. or fight him later till he's ready... canelo would happily do the same to ggg. What's funnier is that ggg said yes at 168 for jr and froch making him look even more bitch like when he said only for ward it's 164.. at least nelo is consistent saying he's not moving to 160 just yet and plans to stay at 154.
> 
> Same scenario, fuck your bs weights and bs titles which don't mean shit anyways.. everyone knows ggg is the best at mw.. the dude needed to fight ward to prove his worth but ran like a bish and rather hunt little cotto down or be waiting around for nelo instead of building his resume he has to wait a round like a good boy for a shot..
> 
> ...


It's not even the same guy. Alvarez and GGG are in the same division. Ggg and ward were not. Titles still mean something to the fighters, even if fans just dismiss them. You're stretching there Doc.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> An example of fights not happening when everyone wants them... now donaire was straight ducking... canelo has just said catchweight now or wait for later when he's ready which is not far off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


If Canelo drops the belt after this fight and stays fighting light middleweights, I wouldn't call him ducking GGG. It wouldn't be like he's fought at 160 against actual a160lbers yet.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> It's not even the same guy. Alvarez and GGG are in the same division. Ggg and ward were not. Titles still mean something to the fighters, even if fans just dismiss them. You're stretching there Doc.


This doesn't matter bro...

Both were trying for the same outcome drain a fighter for advantage or make them wait when ready to move up.. eveything else is just used as justification for gggs ducking moves and make canelo look bad when both were playing the same card...

At least with nelo he can say ggg has said 154 is a weight he can make.. when have you ever heard ward can make 164? Ggg ducking moves still trump what nelo proposed which is not unreasonable if he wants the fight immediately instead of waiting like a good boy for his shot.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkin rmanager says in the past a catchweight for canelo is fine.. what changed? They scared of nelo now.. come on.. you know ggg trainer scared canelo going to whip his boy since now the trainer going against what the manager said..



> Loeffler said that Golovkin would have no problem fighting at a catchweight against Alvarez, who fought Lara in a*155-pound bout.
> 
> ï¿½Weï¿½ve always said that if there is a compelling fight, Gennady would move up or down, weï¿½ve talked about moving up to 168 for Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. because that would be a pay-per-view fight and if itï¿½s Canelo, then Iï¿½m sure that we could work out a catchweight if he wanted to work out a catchweight and if itï¿½s in his best interest. So that would certainly be a pay-per-view fight,ï¿½ said Loeffler.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Doc said:


> This doesn't matter bro...
> 
> Both were trying for the same outcome drain a fighter for advantage or make them wait when ready to move up.. eveything else is just used as justification for gggs ducking moves and make canelo look bad when both were playing the same card...
> 
> ...


Making 154 to face the champ of 154 is not the same as making 155 to fight for the 160 world title. Ggg isn't ducking anyone. Too many of you toss that word around to haphazardly.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Doc said:


> Golovkin rmanager says in the past a catchweight for canelo is fine.. what changed? They scared of nelo now.. come on.. you know ggg trainer scared canelo going to whip his boy since now the trainer going against what the manager said..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


This article is from a year ago, before Alvarez was fighting for the linear MW world title. Don't be a ggg hater like the Floyd fans just because he's challenging your fave. Be better than those fools. We should all be glad he's tying to fight at the limits, rather than cw for the titles.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> Making 154 to face the champ of 154 is not the same as making 155 to fight for the 160 world title. Ggg isn't ducking anyone. Too many of you toss that word around to haphazardly.


I posted an article that says ggg would fight cotto or canelo at a catch weight... with cotto it would have been for his WBC title and ggg would defend his belts legally since it's still middle weight. ..

But your post confuses me, people call nelo a duck for saying 155 for ggg for mw title. .. but ggg is not a duck for saying no to ward at 164 for his titles?

It's both are ducking or none you can't have exceptions because.. Oh nelo already fight one pound into my weight.. Oh nelo will hold a belt... same scenario both ways... fight me at a catchweight or wait later till I'm ready.

Canelo wasn't a champ at 154 when Loeffler said ggg is fine with a catch weight canelo was already operating 1 pound into his division at 155.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Who gives a shit.. ggg ducked ward because he wasn't ready for 168 but would happily meet up at 164 to drain him.. or fight him later till he's ready... canelo would happily do the same to ggg. What's funnier is that ggg said yes at 168 for jr and froch making him look even more bitch like when he said only for ward it's 164.. at least nelo is consistent saying he's not moving to 160 just yet and plans to stay at 154.
> 
> Same scenario, fuck your bs weights and bs titles which don't mean shit anyways.. everyone knows ggg is the best at mw.. the dude needed to fight ward to prove his worth but ran like a bish and rather hunt little cotto down or be waiting around for nelo instead of building his resume he has to wait a round like a good boy for a shot..
> 
> ...


Nothing says "planning to stay at 154" better than 4 fights at 155 pound catchweights.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> This article is from a year ago, before Alvarez was fighting for the linear MW world title. Don't be a ggg hater like the Floyd fans just because he's challenging your fave. Be better than those fools. We should all be glad he's tying to fight at the limits, rather than cw for the titles.


He was already operating at 155 and Loeffler said belts can be defended within the catchweight the only thing that changed is the trainer got scared and said ggg will not move down anymore. ...

Loeffler was ok with ggg defending belts at catchweight because you legally can.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Nothing says "planning to stay at 154" better than 4 fights at 155 pound catchweights.


He made the weight.. one pound more and he's at 154.. he's been fighting jr middle weights at 155.. not middle weights at 155.. learn the difference.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> He made the weight.. one pound more and he's at 154.. he's been fighting jr middle weights at 155.. not middle weights at 155.. learn the difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Yes, the jmw limit being at 154 is a complete myth. It's actually a 155 pound division.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Yes, the jmw limit being at 154 is a complete myth. It's actually a 155 pound division.


That's canelos division...

He's been fighting jr middle weights one pound over.. now if he was fighting actual ranked middleweights at 155 for his past 4 fights I would concede that to you. . But it's not the case.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Doc said:


> He made the weight.. one pound more and he's at 154.. he's been fighting jr middle weights at 155.. not middle weights at 155.. learn the difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


The fights have been at 155 therefore everybody he has fought at 155 has been fighting at middleweight.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Doc said:


> I posted an article that says ggg would fight cotto or canelo at a catch weight... with cotto it would have been for his WBC title and ggg would defend his belts legally since it's still middle weight. ..
> 
> But your post confuses me, people call nelo a duck for saying 155 for ggg for mw title. .. but ggg is not a duck for saying no to ward at 164 for his titles?
> 
> ...


You can search the 164 challenge Doc, the titles were never mentioned. I missed the part where he said he'd face Cotto for the title @ a CW. But so what? Guys change their minds all the time. Anyway, Loeffler said it, not GGG. Promoters and fighters are not always on the same page 100% of the time.

Whether you like it or not, canelo is a MW. And has been for a couple of years now. There's no need to fight at 155 at all. Insisting to fight ONLY at 155 is just a terrible move, especially when you force your opponent to do the same.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Doc said:


> He was already operating at 155 and Loeffler said belts can be defended within the catchweight the only thing that changed is the trainer got scared and said ggg will not move down anymore. ...
> 
> Loeffler was ok with ggg defending belts at catchweight because you legally can.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Got scared? Let's leave that jr high stuff out. Loeffler is just the promoter.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Doc said:


> That's canelos division...
> 
> He's been fighting jr middle weights one pound over.. now if he was fighting actual ranked middleweights at 155 for his past 4 fights I would concede that to you. . But it's not the case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


?? His division is MW. It's things like this which separate fans of a boxer, with fans of the sport.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> Got scared? Let's leave that jr high stuff out. Loeffler is just the promoter.


The one who makes the fights was cool with middle weight belts being defended at a catchweight .. who is not cool with it is the trainer, he doesn't want to give any advantage but he's not thinking about money and getting ggg big fights how Loeffler would be.

It may happen next at a catchweight and there is a previous statement that ggg would defend belts at catchweights and WBC is obviously ok with it..

The only person that could stop it is the trainer as he's the only one who's said they won't go down.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Doc said:


> The one who makes the fights was cool with middle weight belts being defended at a catchweight .. who is not cool with it is the trainer, he doesn't want to give any advantage but he's not thinking about money and getting ggg big fights how Loeffler would be.
> 
> It may happen next at a catchweight and there is a previous statement that ggg would defend belts at catchweights and WBC is obviously ok with it..
> 
> ...


Of course he would be cool with it. As a promoter, it's a big fight to be made and have under your belt.

What advantage would the trainer be taking away, having two MW's fight at the MW limit? 155 is NOT a division. Alvarez really needs to cut this 155 shit out.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> It's not even the same guy. Alvarez and GGG are in the same division. Ggg and ward were not. Titles still mean something to the fighters, even if fans just dismiss them. You're stretching there Doc.


Cotto doesn't seem to care about the title


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> ?? His division is MW. It's things like this which separate fans of a boxer, with fans of the sport.


Well I been following boxing since my teens and was actually an amateur boxer.. no one can question me or try and put me into a made up bracket of where fans belong... nor do I care.

I don't really care anyways canelo can fight ggg next or make him wait I'm not a drama queen like the ggg fans making it seem as canelo is his only option. The fight will happen and that will be decided by the a side it's how boxing works.. we can bicker all we want but just sit and wait.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Cotto doesn't seem to care about the title


He's at the tail end of an established career. Fighters bigger than titles often don't, but the number who are bigger than titles is low.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Of course he would be cool with it. As a promoter, it's a big fight to be made and have under your belt.
> 
> What advantage would the trainer be taking away, having two MW's fight at the MW limit? 155 is NOT a division. Alvarez really needs to cut this 155 shit out.


Really don't see why it matters. He's not fighting small guys. Kirkland, Angulo, Trout, Lara...these aren't small guys. Canelo's not dragging anyone down or dragging anyone up. He fights the best his division has to offer and is pretty damn good all the while. Keep in mind he fights the hard fights with little reward: Trout, Lara. GGG doesn't even do that shit.

Canelo the people's champ. DAMN RIGHT


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Doc said:


> Well I been following boxing since my teens and was actually an amateur boxer.. no one can question me or try and put me into a made up bracket of where fans belong... nor do I care.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Than you shouldn't tolerate that stuff from Alvarez just because he's your favorite fighter. It makes no sense at all to be fighting at 155, and it doesn't make sense for a fan of the sport to justify those actions. Seriously, why is he even at 155? Can he not lose that one extra pound to fight in a division you think he belongs in? Or is it for other reasons? Reasons most likely related to avoiding a certain fighter he would most likley be forced to fight had he been a ful time MW? I think we both know the answer to that.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Really don't see why it matters. He's not fighting small guys. Kirkland, Angulo, Trout, Lara...these aren't small guys. Canelo's not dragging anyone down or dragging anyone up. He fights the best his division has to offer and is pretty damn good all the while. Keep in mind he fights the hard fights with little reward: Trout, Lara. GGG doesn't even do that shit.
> 
> Canelo the people's champ. DAMN RIGHT


Ggg could have shut a lot of people up but he ran from ward and said catchweight or no fight.. then the ggg fans want to attack canelo and call him a duck when ggg just finished ducking the ward fight lmao

Is canelo gggs plan a b c and d... hope they don't seem so desperate as its not a good look and will ultimately have to give in to any demands..

Ggg should be trying to land a big fight anywhere.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Really don't see why it matters. He's not fighting small guys. Kirkland, Angulo, Trout, Lara...these aren't small guys. Canelo's not dragging anyone down or dragging anyone up. He fights the best his division has to offer and is pretty damn good all the while. Keep in mind he fights the hard fights with little reward: Trout, Lara. GGG doesn't even do that shit.
> 
> Canelo the people's champ. DAMN RIGHT


Answer me why, in your opinion, they have all been at 155? For reals, what's the point to that? It's stupid to be honest. Fighting jrMw's just outside of jrMw makes no sense at all. Which makes them MW fights. None of those guys were ranked at MW.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Doc said:


> Ggg could have shut a lot of people up but he ran from ward and said catchweight or no fight.. then the ggg fans want to attack canelo and call him a duck when ggg just finished ducking the ward fight lmao
> 
> Is canelo gggs plan a b c and d... hope they don't seem so desperate as its not a good look and will ultimately have to give in to any demands..
> 
> ...


Ran from Ward? atsch Ran from a guy not in his division, who's been injured and out for the last few years for the most part, all while he's trying to get all the belts at 160, which is what he has always said he'd do?

You just don't get it Doc. You're acting like a....."Flomo". :hey


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Doc said:


> Ggg could have shut a lot of people up but he ran from ward and said catchweight or no fight.. then the ggg fans want to attack canelo and call him a duck when ggg just finished ducking the ward fight lmao
> 
> Is canelo gggs plan a b c and d... hope they don't seem so desperate as its not a good look and will ultimately have to give in to any demands..
> 
> ...


I don't think you realize that a lot of GGG fans are also Alvarez fans, at least from what I've seen here. They are two of my favorite fighters, as is Ward. I don't pick sides like a lot of guys here do. It's silly and immature to be honest.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Canelo would have a huge financial penalty in place for that i reckon





JamieC said:


> What if he gets a freak injury or cut? He might be the better fighter but it's no guarantee he wins, and if he loses he's fucked his career up for no money


That's a good point.

Still, I think it would be worth the risk. The odds would be massively in his favor. The alternative is to fight drained, and more susceptible to head trauma. I sure wouldn't do it.

- but it's a moot point. If Canelo wins, and then insists on fighting yet again at a catchweight, and the WBC allows this, then the WBC becomes the laughing stock of boxing. All integrity would be gone. I doubt Mauricio would let this happen.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> And it is wrong. Canelo no longer fights withing the LMW division limit and hasn't for 2 years. He is no longer ranked there. Meaning he has moved up a division to, that's right, middleweight.


i agree that a _*contract *_weight in a title fight is wrong where both fighters hold belts in the same weight class

i stand by the fact that what canelo is doing is no different than what floyd did with him in their unification fight


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Ggg could have shut a lot of people up but he ran from ward and said catchweight or no fight.. then the ggg fans want to attack canelo and call him a duck when ggg just finished ducking the ward fight lmao
> 
> Is canelo gggs plan a b c and d... hope they don't seem so desperate as its not a good look and will ultimately have to give in to any demands..
> 
> ...


a fighter fighting in a lower weight class, who has never fought in the higher weight class, cannot _*run or duck*_ from a fighter in a higher weight class unless the higher weight class fighter agrees to come down to the lower weight class(ie golovkin willing to come down to 154 to fight floyd mayweather).

this is basic boxing 101


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Doc said:


> MAny fighters have waited for the right time to fight an opponent. Canelo will fight him though in 1-2 years..
> 
> if ggg is so good that time will not make a difference @*Felix*
> 
> ...


Bad example, Marquez was offered a rematch for a career high payday and turned it down to fight Chris John with a samurai belt on in Indonesia for pennies. When Pacquaio did fight Marquez again he was on his then best career run. part III would have been a better example.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> a fighter fighting in a lower weight class, who has never fought in the higher weight class, cannot _*run or duck*_ from a fighter in a higher weight class unless the other fighter agrees to come down to the lower weight class(ie golovkin willing to come down to 154 to fight floyd mayweather).
> 
> this is basic boxing 101


Well ggg said he would fight anyone from 154 to 168... ward ask for 168... ggg said 164 or no fight.. looks like a duck to me bro... he wanted to drain him or make him wait until ggg ready for 168.

Ggg team have said canelo at catchweight is fine but now the trainer flipping the script when the promoter was cool with the catchweight.

Idk man.. I'm over this the ggg fans just piss me off calling it a duck when canelo isn't even the champ yet and they aren't even in negotiations.

I'll just wait, see what happens.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyway this means nothing. Its Cotto cashing out by keeping as much money as he can. If he wins he'll go back to 154 or if he does want to fight GGG thenhe can likely pay a sanctioning fee then and fight for the vacant title.

If he loses Canelo gets the belt and then its up to him to sort out the GGG mandatory and Cotto is 300k better off.

Ultimately this doesn't really change much.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i agree that a _*contract *_weight in a title fight is wrong where both fighters hold belts in the same weight class
> 
> i stand by the fact that what canelo is doing is no different than what floyd did with him in their unification fight


Funny thing is, I've seen a lot of posters criticize the usage of CW's, mainly for title fights, but also just because we have enough weight classes as is. I don't mind a CW if it's a compromise between the two, used in order to make a particular fight. I don't like a CW used to try and hinder the opponents when there's absolutely no reason for it, such as two guys in the same weight class.

But then here we are, with posters defending the usage of a CW. Go figure. :conf


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Anyway this means nothing. Its Cotto cashing out by keeping as much money as he can. If he wins he'll go back to 154 or if he does want to fight GGG thenhe can likely pay a sanctioning fee then and fight for the vacant title.
> 
> If he loses Canelo gets the belt and then its up to him to sort out the GGG mandatory and Cotto is 300k better off.
> 
> Ultimately this doesn't really change much.


Agreed. I liked Cotto having the belt but I understand the catch-weight complaints and even with that there was so much fuss being made out of it that I'm glad it's out of the equation. The most important thing for me is what fights get made.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Doc said:


> Well ggg said he would fight anyone from 154 to 168... ward ask for 168... ggg said 164 or no fight.. looks like a duck to me bro... he wanted to drain him or make him wait until ggg ready for 168.
> 
> Ggg team have said canelo at catchweight is fine but now the trainer flipping the script when the promoter was cool with the catchweight.
> 
> ...


GGG's trainer said that, not GGG. You think what a trainer or promoter says means the fighter said it? There's differences, and these guys are asked a lot of questions, so they give an answer they think to be it. This isn't anything new, it's just how boxing has been for the 20+ years I've watched it. There's always a level of contradiction between sources saying different things.

I agree (And have said in another thread) that it's much too soon to take what Alvarez said about 155 and just run with it, since he has even yet to face Cotto. He may change his mind, who knows, and just face GGG at the limit.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Funny thing is, I've seen a lot of posters criticize the usage of CW's, mainly for title fights, but also just because we have enough weight classes as is. I don't mind a CW if it's a compromise between the two, used in order to make a particular fight. I don't like a CW used to try and hinder the opponents when there's absolutely no reason for it, such as two guys in the same weight class.
> 
> But then here we are, with posters defending the usage of a CW. Go figure. :conf


catch weight fights are perfectly acceptable(paq/cotto, chavez/whitacker, leonard/lalonde)

contract weight fights are not(canelo/floyd,hopkins/dlh,leonard/hearns)


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

quincy k said:


> catch weight fights are perfectly acceptable(paq/cotto, chavez/whitacker, leonard/lalonde)
> 
> contract weight fights are not(canelo/floyd,hopkins/dlh,leonard/hearns)


Well stated. Imagine if Wilder insisted that Wlad could not weigh more than 230 pounds if they ever fight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Bad example, Marquez was offered a rematch for a career high payday and turned it down to fight Chris John with a samurai belt on in Indonesia for pennies. When Pacquaio did fight Marquez again he was on his then best career run. part III would have been a better example.


Actually he was chasing him for years and it was finally offered as a way for arum to keep jmm on contract as arum was having Pacquiao duck him for a long time... instead jmm fought John to break the top rank hold on him and then they made the fight.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Fuck me, the overuse of catchweight demands in modern day professional boxing has really fucked with some fans perceptions of what is right and wrong. Some of you fuckers have got lost down the Fucking rabbit hole.

If you were lucky enough to pick up a middleweight strap then you should be expected to fight at 160 in order to defend that. If you don't, then expect all the Shit that comes your way.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Mal said:


> Funny thing is, I've seen a lot of posters criticize the usage of CW's, mainly for title fights, but also just because we have enough weight classes as is. I don't mind a CW if it's a compromise between the two, used in order to make a particular fight. I don't like a CW used to try and hinder the opponents when there's absolutely no reason for it, such as two guys in the same weight class.
> 
> But then here we are, with posters defending the usage of a CW. Go figure. :conf


Exactly. See my point above. Fans can no longer see the wood from the trees. It's sad for boxing thatÂ*it's becoming acceptable.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

quincy k said:


> catch weight fights are perfectly acceptable(paq/cotto, chavez/whitacker, leonard/lalonde)
> 
> contract weight fights are not(canelo/floyd,hopkins/dlh,leonard/hearns)


Youre saying there was a limit to how much Canelo could weigh on the day of the fight vs Floyd?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Anyway this means nothing. Its Cotto cashing out by keeping as much money as he can. If he wins he'll go back to 154 or if he does want to fight GGG thenhe can likely pay a sanctioning fee then and fight for the vacant title.
> 
> If he loses Canelo gets the belt and then its up to him to sort out the GGG mandatory and Cotto is 300k better off.
> 
> Ultimately this doesn't really change much.


:nod


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cotto knows he isn't winning thats why he didn't even pay the sanctioning fees.
He is gonna get this payday and ride out into the sunset with Jay-Z hoping Jay-Z can put on his PR promotion business.

I don't know why Canelo woudl pay the fee, other than he would just like to say he was a champ before he gets stripped of the title for not fighting GGG.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

dyna said:


> Guess they're giving Canelo the benefit of the doubt, besides WBC obviously wanting a Mexican champ
> 
> As long as Canelo won't ask for catchweights after this and fights legit men it should be fine.
> And since Golovkin is a mandatory he can't force a catchweight if Gennady says no to it.


 a mandatory can always say no

however they get such a sweet deal as opposed to the mandatory purses that of course they do it


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

funniest thing is that cotto is still the linear universally recognized legitimate world middleweight champion .

as much as it stings


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


>


[email protected] asking about mma


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

At this point in his career, Cotto is probably doing the right thing. He says he's done in a year, and should do what he feels he must to maximize his purse. Let the ABC's gouge the other fighters.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm with Cotto on this. $1.1 million to the WBC? Screw that especially when there's a high chance he'll lose the title from stripping or losing in this month.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm with Cotto on this. $1.1 million to the WBC? Screw that especially when there's a high chance he'll lose the title from stripping or losing in this month.


800,000 of that was step aside money for the rightful challenger GGG.

Nothing against Cotto for taking care of himself, but him and the WBC have made a complete mockery of boxing as a sport


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


How does Ellie make his money? Dude is such a fucking spastic I'm actually jealous of his life. It's like if DobyZhee started doing commentary for HBO in a year or something I think I'd kill myself.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Youre saying there was a limit to how much Canelo could weigh on the day of the fight vs Floyd?


no, there was a contractual limit to which canelo could weigh in the day before the fight at the official weigh in


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Thomas Crewz said:


> 800,000 of that was step aside money for the rightful challenger GGG.
> 
> Nothing against Cotto for taking care of himself, but him and the WBC have made a complete mockery of boxing as a sport


Step aside money is nothing new when there's a far more lucrative matchup available than what the mandatory challenger brings to the table. Cotto has simply taken the WBC out of the equation here, and it was a smart business decision on his part. Do the WBC bring $1.1million in extra revenue to Cotto by being involved with this fight? Fuck no. Belt or no belt this fight will be huge, so he doesn't need them, or Golovkin with his sorry ass PPV numbers.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Chacal said:


> How does Ellie make his money? Dude is such a fucking spastic I'm actually jealous of his life. It's like if DobyZhee started doing commentary for HBO in a year or something I think I'd kill myself.


Ellie hustles though. He travels around all over the place to anywhere the fighters are and kisses their asses to get the interviews.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cormega said:


> Step aside money is nothing new when there's a far more lucrative matchup available than what the mandatory challenger brings to the table. Cotto has simply taken the WBC out of the equation here, and it was a smart business decision on his part. Do the WBC bring $1.1million in extra revenue to Cotto by being involved with this fight? Fuck no. Belt or no belt this fight will be huge, so he doesn't need them, or Golovkin with his sorry ass PPV numbers.


why is your av a picture of Kovalev being horribly racist?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cormega said:


> Ellie hustles though. He travels around all over the place to anywhere the fighters are and kisses their asses to get the interviews.


I know, how does he have the money to do it?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Chacal said:


> why is your av a picture of Kovalev being horribly racist?


I'm a Kovalev fan and I thought the pic was funny. :conf


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Step aside money is nothing new when there's a far more lucrative matchup available than what the mandatory challenger brings to the table. Cotto has simply taken the WBC out of the equation here, and it was a smart business decision on his part. Do the WBC bring $1.1million in extra revenue to Cotto by being involved with this fight? Fuck no. Belt or no belt this fight will be huge, so he doesn't need them, or Golovkin with his sorry ass PPV numbers.


Nothing new no. But for the WBC to not enforce that he pay it straight away, and for Cotto to then not pay it, is taking the piss. GGG should have been compensated for being ducked, or Cotto should have been stripped months ago.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Chacal said:


> I know, how does he have the money to do it?


I guess he gets paid off his youtube channel. It's not like he's living super lavish, though. I'm pretty sure he still drives around in a shitty minivan.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

From what I heard it can only be seen that Cotto has then made a conscious decision to fuck the belt off. Poor state of affairs really. Cotto does what he wants and fuck everybody else, well fuck you too Cotto! 

I'm not sure how it affects the fight I didn't see Cotto keeping the title after the fight in any case. Maybe it is all apart of his plan to go out with this big money fight and leave boxing. 

ALso read GGG got 800 000 step aside money, surely not that much!?!


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Nothing new no. But for the WBC to not enforce that he pay it straight away, and for Cotto to then not pay it, is taking the piss. GGG should have been compensated for being ducked, or Cotto should have been stripped months ago.


That's on them. All I know is I'd do the same if I were in Cotto's shoes, including fighting a much bigger draw in Canelo instead of Golovkin.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

thehook13 said:


> From what I heard it can only be seen that Cotto has then made a conscious decision to fuck the belt off. Poor state of affairs really. Cotto does what he wants and fuck everybody else, well fuck you too Cotto!
> 
> I'm not sure how it affects the fight I didn't see Cotto keeping the title after the fight in any case. Maybe it is all apart of his plan to go out with a money fight.
> 
> ALso read GGG got 800 000 step aside money, surely not that much!?!


Per Cotto they wanted him to pay $800k for Golovkin to step aside plus $300k for their sanctioning fee, and Cotto understandably told them to fuck off.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Cormega said:


> That's on them. All I know is I'd do the same if I were in Cotto's shoes, including fighting a much bigger draw in Canelo instead of Golovkin.


Cotto basically lied, and the WBC have let him get away with it.

Both deserve criticism. Boxing's credibility loses again.

I dont blame Cotto for taking advantage, but that doesnt mean he doesnt deserve to be criticised


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Per Cotto they wanted him to pay $800k for Golovkin to step aside plus $300k for their sanctioning fee, and Cotto understandably told them to fuck off.


The only thing understandable is that Cotto would rather not pay people large amounts of money and just close his eyes to the rules. He screws his Mandatory out of their entitled challenge and doesn't want to cough up the fee. That is fucking shit go from Cotto. He doesn't deserve the belt. Cotto played WBCs bluff by not talking to them but lost out.

Cotto doesn't seem too phased about it though from that video but man he was a poor Middleweight Champion. Happy to see it end TBF


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

thehook13 said:


> The only thing understandable is that Cotto would rather not pay people large amounts of money and just close his eyes to the rules. He screws his Mandatory out of their entitled challenge and doesn't want to cough up the fee. That is fucking shit go from Cotto. He doesn't deserve the belt. Cotto played WBCs bluff by not talking to them but lost out.
> 
> Cotto doesn't seem too phased about it though from that video but man he was a poor Middleweight Champion. Happy to see it end TBF


Fair enough. He doesn't owe the WBC or Golovkin a god damn thing, though. This is business and people only look out for themselves in business.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Just like Sergio Martinez was before Chavez Jr, Cotto is still the lineal middleweight champion :hey


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

The true is, Cotto doesn't need any fucking belt, winning or losing his legacy is there.
WBC asking 1.1 million, they are worse that ISIS.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

they should just give it to ggg instead of letting saul fight for it


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Who the fuck cares. Cotto has fought everybody. Canelo has shown he is down to fight the best regardless of style. Nobody needs the WBC or any sanctioning body for that matter. They all make up shit as they go along. The sanctioning bodies are finally uniting and trying to make a single champion because PBC is taking over. All that matters is the fights. We just want good fights, fuck the rest of the bullshit.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> The timing of this move is really fucking strange.


It sure is. But I don't disagree with it.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> The true is, Cotto doesn't need any fucking belt, winning or losing his legacy is there.
> WBC asking 1.1 million, they are worse that ISIS.


Well just vacate and let GGG get what hes earned. Why fuck everybody around ?

Boxing is fucked we all kbow Golovkin owns the wbc belt and the lineal title :deal


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Well just vacate and let GGG get what hes earned. Why fuck everybody around ?
> 
> Boxing is fucked we all kbow Golovkin owns the wbc belt and the lineal title :deal


This :deal


----------



## TheBoxedOutPodcast (Oct 8, 2015)

DB Cooper said:


> It sure is. But I don't disagree with it.


I'm guessing Cotto probably told them he wasnt paying before today but they held out for fight week publicity. If you're not getting your money, some free pub will have to do.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TheBoxedOutPodcast said:


> I'm guessing Cotto probably told them he wasnt paying before today but they held out for fight week publicity. If you're not getting your money, some free pub will have to do.


He did tell them, and as per the scene he says they waited to pressure him today to pay over a million dollars for the whole thing.

So much fuss over a belt. We have like 4 belts per division. I just want to see good fights.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

TheBoxedOutPodcast said:


> I'm guessing Cotto probably told them he wasnt paying before today but they held out for fight week publicity. If you're not getting your money, some free pub will have to do.


The fight is also easier to sell when the paying customer thinks they are getting a title fight. Best not spoil that expectation until you have to.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Fair enough. He doesn't owe the WBC or Golovkin a god damn thing, though. This is business and people only look out for themselves in business.


While he was still holding the belt he owed Golovkin either the mandatory shot or step-aside compensation. Cotto's been a diva over the whole thing.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> The true is, Cotto doesn't need any fucking belt, winning or losing his legacy is there.
> WBC asking 1.1 million, they are worse that ISIS.


Exactly this. I love Golovkin, but I want to see this fight so bad. Right now, I give two fucks about him. I can't even sleep well I'm so excited about this fight. :lol:

Pretty much, no one in this forum, not even the casuals, really gives a fuck about the WBC. We can all agree with that. There are 4 fucking belts. We all just want to see some great boxing, which Canelo/Cotto has written all over.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> While he was still holding the belt he owed Golovkin either the mandatory shot or step-aside compensation. Cotto's been a diva over the whole thing.


Of that there is little doubt.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Exactly this. I love Golovkin, but I want to see this fight so bad. Right now, I give two fucks about him. I can't even sleep well I'm so excited about this fight. :lol:
> 
> Pretty much, no one in this forum, not even the casuals, really gives a fuck about the WBC. We can all agree with that. There are 4 fucking belts. We all just want to see some great boxing, which Canelo/Cotto has written all over.


yep Canelo vs Cotto >>>>>> WBC


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

It's a bit rich to make out like suddenly belts don't matter or that Cotto is above it all. Cotto obviously thought it mattered when he wanted to be the first Puerto Rican to win a title in four different divisions and he obviously thought it mattered when he chose Geale as a voluntary at a catchweight, and he obviously thought it mattered when he signed the contract agreeing to fight Golovkin if he beat Canelo. Maybe it was genuinely the 300k fee that he didn't want to pay, maybe he signed Sulaiman's contract knowing he was always going to vacate or get stripped but there's no moral high-ground for Cotto to take here especially considering the state of his short reign as champ.

It's looking like GGG vs. Canelo isn't even that likely to happen even if Saul wins so I kind of want Cotto to win just so the MW belt can be up for grabs for someone who actually wants to fight for it and defend it at MW. I'm picking Canelo though so I imagine he'll get the belt and be allowed to keep it for a good 18 - 24 months before GGG vs. Canelo gets made.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Exactly this. I love Golovkin, but I want to see this fight so bad. Right now, I give two fucks about him. *I can't even sleep well I'm so excited about this fight. :lol:*
> 
> Pretty much, no one in this forum, not even the casuals, really gives a fuck about the WBC. We can all agree with that. There are 4 fucking belts. We all just want to see some great boxing, which Canelo/Cotto has written all over.


Jeez, I wasn't even that hyped about Mayweather-Pacquiao, I guess for Mexicans this really is THE fight lol.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck a belt, fuck a cotto, fuck a canelo.

Seriously, catch weights make me hope they pull a double KO on that Sechew Powell vs Cornelius Bundrage steez. Except they both stay down for the count. Fuck em.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice move by the Diva. Neither guy deserves to have that belt at the moment anyway. Still this was the fight to make this year, can't wait.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Fuck a belt, fuck a cotto, fuck a canelo.
> 
> Seriously, catch weights make me hope they pull a double KO on that Sechew Powell vs Cornelius Bundrage steez. Except they both stay down for the count. Fuck em.


Why is everyone complaining about the catchweight? It's not like either guy is benefitting from it, I don't understand.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Why is everyone complaining about the catchweight? It's not like either guy is benefitting from it, I don't understand.


It bugs the hell out of me. I hate catchweights. If you're a middleweight than let your opponent fight anywhere that is at 160 or below. Fools do anything to get an advantage.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> It bugs the hell out of me. I hate catchweights. If you're a middleweight than let your opponent fight anywhere that is at 160 or below. Fools do anything to get an advantage.


When a guy uses it as an advantage it's annoying and it takes away from a win, but in the case neither guy has an advantage. Also it's not like anyone is going to recognize the winner as top dog in the division anyway.

This is a very good fight, the catchweight doesn't matter for this one in my opinion.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> When a guy uses it as an advantage it's annoying and it takes away from a win, but in the case neither guy has an advantage. Also it's not like anyone is going to recognize the winner as top dog in the division anyway.
> 
> This is a very good fight, the catchweight doesn't matter for this one in my opinion.


I understand your point, then why not fight at 154? I despise catch weights, always have.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> I understand your point, then why not fight at 154? I despise catch weights, always have.


Probably because both guys will be more comfortable at 155. One less pound to worry about during training camp, this means we should have both guys at their best, which should make for a better fight.

Not all catchweights are created equal.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Doc said:


> He made the weight.. one pound more and he's at 154.. he's been fighting jr middle weights at 155.. not middle weights at 155.. learn the difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


So why not just lose the extra pound and fight at 154? :huh


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> That's canelos division...
> 
> He's been fighting jr middle weights one pound over.. now if he was fighting actual ranked middleweights at 155 for his past 4 fights I would concede that to you. . But it's not the case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


So too big for 154, but not enough confidence to take on middleweights, k.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Chacal said:


> How does Ellie make his money? Dude is such a fucking spastic I'm actually jealous of his life. It's like if DobyZhee started doing commentary for HBO in a year or something I think I'd kill myself.


I actually had to stifle a laugh when I read that. :cheers


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Well just vacate and let GGG get what hes earned. Why fuck everybody around ?
> 
> Boxing is fucked we all kbow Golovkin owns the wbc belt and the lineal title :deal


Thats beyond the point.
There is only one MW champion, GGG.
others are just hiding behind catchweights deals.
But asking 1.1 M is extortion,nothing else.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Felix said:


> While he was still holding the belt he owed Golovkin either the mandatory shot or step-aside compensation. Cotto's been a diva over the whole thing.


He's not holding the belt so there's nothing to complain about now. Did anyone honestly want to see Golovkin fight Cotto anyway? I'm not interested in that fight because it's a mismatch.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-miguel-cotto-explains-controversy-with-wbc--98268 few minutes in is the interview the scene pulls their quote from.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

They tried to rape Cotto's pockets... The man was willing to pay 800K step aside money AND was willing to pay 125K more but they refused unless he paid 300K more. Fuck that, he's vacating the belt after this anyways as he's not facing GGG. Nobody in their right mind would pay that, no clue why people are bitching. The belt is dropped.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

So if Cotto wins what happens to the WBC belt then? Will GGG fight Canelo for the vacant belt or would it be GGG vs. Heiland?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> So if Cotto wins what happens to the WBC belt then? Will GGG fight Canelo for the vacant belt or would it be GGG vs. Heiland?


Canelo becomes WBC champ.

He then has to either abide by the mandatory they placed on cotto for his next fight which would be with ggg... or work out a way to face voluntary next and then ggg because it's not nelos fault martinez and cotto were ducking ggg hard.

I'm ok with a voluntary before facing ggg that would give him the year everyone wants to marinate and chance to get accustomed to 160 with a voluntary.. if Canelo doesn't face ggg within a year of holding that belt it would be bs..

Ggg should face lee in may, and then canelo in september...

Canelo won't be going straight into a ggg match imo.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Doc said:


> Canelo becomes WBC champ.
> 
> He then has to either abide by the mandatory they placed on cotto for his next fight which would be with ggg... or work out a way to face voluntary next and then ggg because it's not nelos fault martinez and cotto were ducking ggg hard.
> 
> ...


I'll bite. If _Cotto_ wins Canelo becomes WBC champ?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> If _Cotto_ wins Canelo becomes WBC champ?


Sorry bro read it too fast..

Ggg against highest opponent, so yes heiland.

Cotto ain't winning though we all know that but it's good rooting for the older warrior. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Doc said:


> Sorry bro read it too fast..
> 
> Ggg against highest opponent, so yes heiland.
> 
> ...


Ha! Ah I see. I wasn't sure if you'd misread it or whether you were trolling. Yeah, I think if Canelo wins (which I expect him to) the WBC will allow him to make a voluntary defense provided he agrees to face GGG, as mandatory, in his next fight. That'll give GGG time to squeeze in a decent stay busy fight. Thing is, Canelo is currently ranked higher than Heiland at the moment (I think) so even in a loss, and given his profile, Canelo might still be eligible for fighting for the vacant title before Heiland. So, in the aftermath of a Cotto win, what we might see is Golovkin having to defend his IBF against Johnson and Canelo vs Heiland for the WBC.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Ha! Ah I see. I wasn't sure if you'd misread it or whether you were trolling. Yeah, I think if Canelo wins (which I expect him to) the WBC will allow him to make a voluntary defense provided he agrees to face GGG, as mandatory, in his next fight. That'll give GGG time to squeeze in a decent stay busy fight. Thing is, Canelo is currently ranked higher than Heiland at the moment (I think) so even in a loss, and given his profile, Canelo might still be eligible for fighting for the vacant title before Heiland. So, in the aftermath of a Cotto win, what we might see is Golovkin having to defend his IBF against Johnson and Canelo vs Heiland for the WBC.


so what if canelo loses his voluntary?

does the voluntary get a voluntary as well before his golovkin mandatory?

after cotto took a year off, not due to injury, he shouldve been forced to fight mandatory golovkin or be stripped


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Jeez, I wasn't even that hyped about Mayweather-Pacquiao, I guess for Mexicans this really is THE fight lol.


It's Cotto's style. When he fights right now, it's like watching art in action. He's been absolutely beautiful (yes ****... just kidding, no ****) technically. I've also been dying to see him fight Canelo. I've always thought the styles meshed so well.

Plus, Puerto Rican/Mexican rivalry always brings the best out of both fighters. I mean what more could you want?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cormega said:


> He's not holding the belt so there's nothing to complain about now. Did anyone honestly want to see Golovkin fight Cotto anyway? I'm not interested in that fight because it's a mismatch.


yeah there's nothing appealing about GGG vs Cotto except for GGG getting the title. It always puzzled me when people begged for that fight while saying GGG fighting Ward was unfair.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so what if canelo loses his voluntary?
> 
> does the voluntary get a voluntary as well before his golovkin mandatory?
> 
> after cotto took a year off, not due to injury, he shouldve been forced to fight mandatory golovkin or be stripped


If Canelo lost a voluntary after obtaining the WBC then I imagine Golovkin would be able to fight for it pretty sharpish. It seems that generally the flexibility of voluntary defenses are given to money makers who pay the sanctioning fees. If Heiland (or some such name) became champ then they wouldn't have much leverage with the organisation.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah there's nothing appealing about GGG vs Cotto except for GGG getting the title. It always puzzled me when people begged for that fight while saying GGG fighting Ward was unfair.


Well it's not that puzzling surely? People like to see an undisputed champ in a division. If Cotto pushes Canelo's shit in then GGG vs Cotto is a good fight to make belt or no belt.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Well it's not that puzzling surely? People like to see an undisputed champ in a division. If Cotto pushes Canelo's shit in then GGG vs Cotto is a good fight to make belt or no belt.


I noted that the WBC title being on the line makes GGG vs Cotto relevant, but as for the matchup itself, the fight sucks.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I noted that the WBC title being on the line makes GGG vs Cotto relevant, but as for the matchup itself, the fight sucks.


It's not the worst fight to be made given their status but the styles don't mesh that well. It's like buff little mobile french bulldog vs. a pitbull. Meanwhile GGG could fight Canelo, the winner of Quillin-Jacobs, Lara, Lee. That's enough options to keep him busy for a while before considering 168. Remember how much fun we all had watching Martinez clean out the division?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It's not the worst fight to be made given their status but the styles don't mesh that well. It's like buff little mobile french bulldog vs. a pitbull. Meanwhile GGG could fight Canelo, the winner of Quillin-Jacobs, Lara, Lee. That's enough options to keep him busy for a while before considering 168. Remember how much fun we all had watching Martinez clean out the division?


yeah very good example :yep. And all of those other fights you mentioned would be good. I'd like to see Eubank Jr also


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Bizarre set of circumstances coming to this!

Cotto "moves up" to MW to challenge the injured lineal champ at a catchweight, beats injured lineal champ, defends his "MW" title against Geale, makes fight with JMW who can't make 154lbs anymore at a catchweight of 155lbs and avoids his MW mandatory in doing so, drops belt when asked by WBC to pay his mandatory step aside money and sanctioning fees.

Diva is the word for Cotto, he's basically held the MW belt hostage while messing GGG around and now claims it was never about the belt :-(


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Bizarre set of circumstances coming to this!
> 
> Cotto "moves up" to MW to challenge the injured lineal champ at a catchweight, beats injured lineal champ, defends his "MW" title against Geale, makes fight with JMW who can't make 154lbs anymore at a catchweight of 155lbs and avoids his MW mandatory in doing so, drops belt when asked by WBC to pay his mandatory step aside money and sanctioning fees.
> 
> Diva is the word for Cotto, he's basically held the MW belt hostage while messing GGG around and now claims it was never about the belt :-(


Pretty much lol

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Bizarre set of circumstances coming to this!
> 
> Cotto "moves up" to MW to challenge the injured lineal champ at a catchweight, beats injured lineal champ, defends his "MW" title against Geale, makes fight with JMW who can't make 154lbs anymore at a catchweight of 155lbs and avoids his MW mandatory in doing so, drops belt when asked by WBC to pay his mandatory step aside money and sanctioning fees.
> 
> Diva is the word for Cotto, he's basically held the MW belt hostage while messing GGG around and now claims it was never about the belt :-(


Beats the lineal Middleweight champion as a huge underdog just one pound shy of 160.
Takes a tune-up at a catch-weight. 
Takes on the 2nd biggest and most marketable threat on at a weight both are comfortable with. 
Tells the WBC weeks ago he's prepare to give over 100K in step aside money, before they bill him last minute with 1.1 million total. Then says fuck off.

That's not a Diva. That's someone maximizing their interest within the customs of the sport after a career of fighting the best. Everyone hated him for simply having the belt, and not fighting Canelo right away. Then he signs to fight Canelo, then drops the belt. I still don't get why everyone is so butthurt. I get the annoyance at catchweights, but what's more important is that the best fights get made, and up to now, Cotto has always delivered. People just want to hate on him, it's gotten so old. Nobody ever cared so much about the prestige of championship belts before Cotto won it fair and square from Martinez. Floyd's 154 title was on the line at welterweight ffs.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Beats the lineal Middleweight champion as a huge underdog just one pound shy of 160.
> Takes a tune-up at a catch-weight.
> Takes on the 2nd biggest and most marketable threat on at a weight both are comfortable with.
> Tells the WBC weeks ago he's prepare to give over 100K in step aside money, before they bill him last minute with 1.1 million total. Then says fuck off.
> ...


Everything you wrote can be overruled with this simple statement:

If Cotto wasn't prepared to fight at MW he should never have used the power of $$$ to persuade the injured reigning MW champ to fight at a CW for his titles.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Everything you wrote can be overruled with this simple statement:
> 
> If Cotto wasn't prepared to fight at MW he should never have used the power of $$$ to persuade the injured reigning MW champ to fight at a CW for his titles.


By that logic, Martinez shouldn't have accepted, or the sanctioning bodies shouldn't have allowed it. "Cotto please don't become a historic 4 weight Puerto Rican champion at a catchweight 1 measly pound under the limit because there's this other guy we want to have the green belt even more even though he's got his own and isn't as big a star". Yeah, no. People are needlessly butthurt over a belt. He's dropped the belt, everyone move on already.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

To be fair.. the true WBC lineal champ is now ggg... I had murray beating martinez and ggg beat murays ass.

Cotto was just a paper chanp, and I won't recognize canelo as a true champ until he fights a legit middle weight...

Like when he got the paper jr MW title against little hatton but then legitimized it by whooping on Rhodes spectacularly right after.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> By that logic, Martinez shouldn't have accepted, or the sanctioning bodies shouldn't have allowed it. "Cotto please don't become a historic 4 weight Puerto Rican champion at a catchweight 1 measly pound under the limit because there's this other guy we want to have the green belt even more even though he's got his own and isn't as big a star". Yeah, no. People are needlessly butthurt over a belt. He's dropped the belt, everyone move on already.


:lol: If it's just "1 measly pound" why enforce it as a CW?

Cotto is not and has never been a MW champ and you know it. He's a paper MW champ *at best*.

Beating a faded, injured MW lineal champ at a CW and refusing to allow an opponent to come in at the full MW limit does not a MW champ maketh.

Funny how you say people are needlessly butthurt over a belt...well then, why did Cotto even bother challenging Martinez then? What did he have that was worth fighting him for?

He should have dropped the belt after Geale so GGG could have fought for it by now. Cotto = diva cunt.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: If it's just "1 measly pound" why enforce it as a CW?
> 
> Cotto is not and has never been a MW champ and you know it. He's a paper MW champ *at best*.
> 
> ...


He beat the man who held it. So he was champion. But that's not really my argument. People made a big fuss out of him defending the belt at a catchweight and are making one again now that he's dropped it due to fairly unreasonable economic demands. The real divas are the people more obsessed with whining about GGG not having his trinket than the fact we're about to get one of the best fights of the year between two great fighters.

Lately the forum reeks of people looking for someone to hate or a new drama to bitch about in the wake of Floyd/Pac's exit rather than enjoy the sport and it's gotten old fast.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He beat the man who held it. So he was champion. But that's not really my argument. People made a big fuss out of him defending the belt at a catchweight and are making one again now that he's dropped it due to fairly unreasonable economic demands. The real divas are the people more obsessed with whining about GGG not having his trinket than the fact we're about to get one of the best fights of the year between two great fighters.
> 
> Lately the forum reeks of people looking for someone to hate or a new drama to bitch about in the wake of Floyd/Pac's exit rather than enjoy the sport and it's gotten old fast.


Stop trying to turn this into something it's not.

I'm talking about Cotto doing the right thing & vacating the belt back when he said he would never fight GGG - remember then?

He could still have made the fight with Canelo without holding the MW belt hostage.

GGG could have fought for the vacant title & be well on his way to unifying MW by now.

Complete bitch move by Cotto - if he doesn't want to fight at MW then fuck off back to JMW.

Case closed :deal


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Stop trying to turn this into something it's not.
> 
> I'm talking about Cotto doing the right thing & vacating the belt back when he said he would never fight GGG - remember then?
> 
> ...


When did Cotto say that? Never.

I'm not making anything into anything, too many people bitching about the belt and exaggerating it to bash Cotto's character instead of celebrating a great fight. This exchange has already gone on longer than it's worth.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> When did Cotto say that? Never.
> 
> I'm not making anything into anything, too many people bitching about the belt and exaggerating it to bash Cotto's character instead of celebrating a great fight. This exchange has already gone on longer than it's worth.


I agree, hence my use of "Case closed" in ending my previous post but some people just seem to have to get the last word in even though they're adding nothing :deal


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> Beats the lineal Middleweight champion as a huge underdog just one pound shy of 160.
> Takes a tune-up at a catch-weight.
> Takes on the 2nd biggest and most marketable threat on at a weight both are comfortable with.
> Tells the WBC weeks ago he's prepare to give over 100K in step aside money, before they bill him last minute with 1.1 million total. Then says fuck off.
> ...


From what I read he was actually prepared to give Golovkin $800k to step aside and the WBC like $150k in sanctioning fees, but they decided they wanted $300k instead, so he told them to keep their belt. Also, Canelo apparently still gets the belt should he win and most here are picking him over Cotto, so I don't see what all the uproar is about.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Bizarre set of circumstances coming to this!
> 
> Cotto "moves up" to MW to challenge the injured lineal champ at a catchweight, beats injured lineal champ, defends his "MW" title against Geale, makes fight with JMW who can't make 154lbs anymore at a catchweight of 155lbs and avoids his MW mandatory in doing so, drops belt when asked by WBC to pay his mandatory step aside money and sanctioning fees.
> 
> Diva is the word for Cotto, he's basically held the MW belt hostage while messing GGG around and now claims it was never about the belt :-(


This.

Plus those acting like Cotto didn't know anything about that large step aside bill coming his way.....:rofl. Cotto planned this, he gets hit with a large bill he wasn't ever prepared to pay, WBC takes his belt. FARKING BEAUTIFUL- There's his out argument for not fighting GGG should he win. Bitch move

Can't wait to see Canelo excuse next


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> This.
> 
> Plus those acting like Cotto didn't know anything about that large step aside bill coming his way.....:rofl. Cotto planned this, he gets hit with a large bill he wasn't ever prepared to pay, WBC takes his belt. FARKING BEAUTIFUL- There's his out argument for not fighting GGG should he win. Bitch move


and exactly whats wrong with what cotto did?

it looks like miguel was trying to take a play out of the mayweather playbook(floyd avoiding his 154 mandatories for two fuken years) and the wbc decided against it.


----------



## TheBoxedOutPodcast (Oct 8, 2015)

I cant hate on Cotto for keeping his money. The alphabet soup belts are useless. If you put asses in seats and in front of ppv TVs, you get to call the shots.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

quincy k said:


> and exactly whats wrong with what cotto did?
> 
> it looks like miguel was trying to take a play out of the mayweather playbook(floyd avoiding his 154 mandatories for two fuken years) and the wbc decided against it.


I'm a Cotto fan but I couldn't give a fuck less who he WANTS to fight next he has the belt and knows full well who it is meant to be. I'm a fan of the UFC model which organizes the fight game the way it's suppose to be run. The best fight the best in their ranking. His mandatory is set out and he is well aware who that it is. If you want to bitch out then just do it. Fuck all this 'wbc is into extortion' You guys don't give a shit about cleaning up the sport, it's called step aside money for a reason and it will cost you to pay your opponent not to fight. you only care if your pretty little poster boy is happy and getting his cheque. Straight from the mayweather knob polishing playbook :rofl


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

TheBoxedOutPodcast said:


> I cant hate on Cotto for keeping his money. The alphabet soup belts are useless. If you put asses in seats and in front of ppv TVs, you get to call the shots.


This is everything that is wrong with boxing. One conversation as fans we are arguing for legitimate world champions, fewer divisions, no catch weights. In other conversations containing our preferred fighters we say fuck the rules, the fighters make the rules. You guys are a disservice to cleaning up the sport I say...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> This is everything that is wrong with boxing. One conversation as fans we are arguing for legitimate world champions, fewer divisions, no catch weights. In other conversations containing our preferred fighters we say fuck the rules, the fighters make the rules. You guys are a disservice to cleaning up the sport I say...


The two are not mutually exclusive. It's a systemic issue, Cotto's individual actions are not going to change the problem of having a 5 champions in 18 divisions. Fighters are going to act in their self interest if the terms are negotiable. And the WBC waited until now to name that huge price, if anything Cotto dropping the belt is a fuck you to profiteering sanctioning bodies.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> The two are not mutually exclusive. It's a systemic issue, Cotto's individual actions are not going to change the problem of having a 5 champions in 18 divisions. Fighters are going to act in their self interest if the terms are negotiable. And the WBC waited until now to name that huge price, if anything Cotto dropping the belt is a fuck you to profiteering sanctioning bodies.


You are incorrect.
WBC didn't negotiate the step aside price Cotto's team and K2 did.
The 300k sanctioning fee is the only money the WBC dictated.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I'm a Cotto fan but I couldn't give a fuck less who he WANTS to fight next he has the belt and knows full well who it is meant to be. I'm a fan of the UFC model which organizes the fight game the way it's suppose to be run. The best fight the best in their ranking. His mandatory is set out and he is well aware who that it is. If you want to bitch out then just do it. Fuck all this 'wbc is into extortion' You guys don't give a shit about cleaning up the sport, it's called step aside money for a reason and it will cost you to pay your opponent not to fight. you only care if your pretty little poster boy is happy and getting his cheque. Straight from the mayweather knob polishing playbook :rofl


I'm not a big fan of the ufc/MMA but that ufc model is excellent. Wish Boxing had a model like that. No boxer should be above the sport.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You are incorrect.
> WBC didn't negotiate the step aside price Cotto's team and K2 did.
> The 300k sanctioning fee is the only money the WBC dictated.


Cotto told them weeks ago what he was prepared to pay, 100K, they waited until now to charge him with that fee.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

So now Canelo gets to fight a regular MW under the MW limit for a title? Should he even be fighting for it since he's not going to face the mandatory right after? Why don't they just make this a regular ass fight and have GGG fight the #2 ?

Oh, because it's all about money and they want the fee from Canelo. WBC aren't stripping him because it's right, they are doing it because he's not paying them what they want.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I'm a Cotto fan but I couldn't give a fuck less who he WANTS to fight next he has the belt and knows full well who it is meant to be. I'm a fan of the UFC model which organizes the fight game the way it's suppose to be run. The best fight the best in their ranking. His mandatory is set out and he is well aware who that it is. If you want to bitch out then just do it. Fuck all this 'wbc is into extortion' You guys don't give a shit about cleaning up the sport, it's called step aside money for a reason and it will cost you to pay your opponent not to fight. you only care if your pretty little poster boy is happy and getting his cheque. Straight from the mayweather knob polishing playbook :rofl


there is absolutely nothing stating that a fighter must have a belt to participate in a big fight that will in all likelihood generate 600k+ ppv buys

let alone pay a whopping 1.1mm to do so.

10 years from now, cotto will in all likelihood will still have the 1.1mm in assets and no one in his family heritage or boxing historians will give two fuks the fact that he was stripped of the belt

right now everyone knows that golovkin is the champion of teh 160 division and cottos wbc belt means fuk all


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Cotto told them weeks ago what he was prepared to pay, 100K, they waited until now to charge him with that fee.


Nah Bogo, you know it doesn't work that way
Champions of a set percentage they pay the WBC and thats in the contract. Shit isn't negotiable. They pay 3% period.


> (b)
> Boxersâ€™ Bout Fees
> . For each WBC championship and elimination contest, each
> participating boxer must pay three percent (3.0%) of all gross funds or any other form
> ...


I know you are a Cotto stan, but to even take his claim of the fee being negotiable on face value is absurd.

He was just looking for a way out, he would have only had to pay sanctioning fee of 300k, not 1.1 million if he had faced his mandatory in the first place.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nah Bogo, you know it doesn't work that way
> Champions of a set percentage they pay the WBC and thats in the contract. Shit isn't negotiable. They pay 3% period.
> 
> I know you are a Cotto stan, but to even take his claim of the fee being negotiable on face value is absurd.
> ...


â€œ(Sulaiman) waited until the last minute to tell me the amount to put pressure on us to pay it,â€ Cotto said. â€œIncluding the $800,000 I had to pay for Golovkin to step aside, I would have paid $125,000. Thatâ€™s a reasonable number for me. But he said no and I wouldnâ€™t be their champion anymore.â€

Either way it should have been taken care of way before the promotion start. Cotto surely had paid the sanctioning fees in his prior bouts so something was different.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> â€œ(Sulaiman) waited until the last minute to tell me the amount to put pressure on us to pay it,â€ Cotto said. â€œIncluding the $800,000 I had to pay for Golovkin to step aside, I would have paid $125,000. Thatâ€™s a reasonable number for me. But he said no and I wouldnâ€™t be their champion anymore.â€
> 
> Either way it should have been taken care of way before the promotion start. Cotto surely had paid the sanctioning fees in his prior bouts so something was different.


How did he wait to the last minute when the fee is always set at 3% of all gross income for the fighter involved? If there was a delay in the bill its because Cotto's team delayed in relaying all the gross income they had received for the fight.

That he throws the 800k out there like it has anything to do with the WBC and their sanctioning fee should be the tip off that he is trying to deflect.

There is no either way, WBC did what they were supposed to do.
Cotto didn't want to pay them their 300k, probably because he never had any intention of paying it and that is why he was stripped.

This fight is different because Cotto knows he is cashing out of the game with this fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> there is absolutely nothing stating that a fighter must have a belt to participate in a big fight that will in all likelihood generate 600k+ ppv buys
> 
> let alone pay a whopping 1.1mm to do so.
> 
> *10 years from now, cotto will in all likelihood will still have the 1.1mm in assets and no one in his family heritage or boxing historians will give two fuks the fact that he was stripped of the belt *


I think you're very wrong about this. I've always been a big fan of Cotto, but in years to come, this bitch-ass situation with the MW title will be the first thing I remember when someone mentions his name. He's totally screwed his own legacy, by being a punk-ass bitch diva pussy, which is a shame.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Evidently Cotto violated a confidentiality agreement when he revealed the amount of 800K for the step aside fee so he didn't help himself from a legal standpoint/


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I think you're very wrong about this. I've always been a big fan of Cotto, but in years to come, this bitch-ass situation with the MW title will be the first thing I remember when someone mentions his name. He's totally screwed his own legacy, by being a punk-ass bitch diva pussy, which is a shame.


It won't be the first thing I think of but your sentiment is similar to mine.
It doesn't feel good to not see Cotto the way I used to as he always makes me think of a departed friend who always felt he would beat Hatton when they were both at 140.
It's not a feeling I embrace.Cotto has been brilliant value until recently.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

*Gennady Golovkin will be WBC middleweight champion if Miguel Cotto beats Canelo Alvarez*



Kurushi said:


> So if Cotto wins what happens to the WBC belt then? Will GGG fight Canelo for the vacant belt or would it be GGG vs. Heiland?


WBC President Maurico Sulaiman talks exclusively to Boxing News about decision to strip Miguel Cotto for unpaid sanctioning fees

"_*So if Alvarez wins on Saturday, he will be the WBC champion and he will fight Golovkin next?*
That is correct.

*What happens if Cotto wins?*
The title will be vacant and the Interim championship rules state that whenever the Interim champion and the champion do not fight for any reason, then the Interim champion is elevated to champion.

*Okay, so the bottom line is that if Cotto wins on Saturday night, Gennady Golovkin will be the new WBC middleweight champion?*
Yes._"​
There's also a couple of other interesting bits in that interview


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Good once GGG gets the title from Cotto winning or Canelo deciding to fight Bradley next, he can get the WBC title. After that he can fight Lee/Saunders and leave that crappy division


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I think you're very wrong about this. I've always been a big fan of Cotto, but in years to come, this bitch-ass situation with the MW title will be the first thing I remember when someone mentions his name. He's totally screwed his own legacy, by being a punk-ass bitch diva pussy, which is a shame.


so cotto didnt want to pay 1.1mm for something that he in all likelihood is not going to have after saturday night when he loses to canelo or, if he wins, gets stripped for not fighting gennady golovkin

sounds to me like a guy that understands the value of money


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Evidently Cotto violated a confidentiality agreement when he revealed the amount of 800K for the step aside fee so he didn't help himself from a legal standpoint/


doesnt appear that cotto breached anything regarding the wbc belt and golovkin

miguel cotto is not going to _*defend *_the belt on saturday night so there is no need to pay step aside money to gennady golovkin for something that he no longer has

my guess is that miguel cotto has the best legal team advising him and, with this in mind, the chances of him losing anything in a court of law will be pretty slim


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Good once GGG gets the title from Cotto winning or Canelo deciding to fight Bradley next, he can get the WBC title. After that he can fight Lee/Saunders and leave that crappy division


Every cloud...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

quincy k said:


> doesnt appear that cotto breached anything regarding the wbc belt and golovkin
> 
> miguel cotto is not going to _*defend *_the belt on saturday night so there is no need to pay step aside money to gennady golovkin for something that he no longer has
> 
> my guess is that miguel cotto has the best legal team advising him and, with this in mind, the chances of him losing anything in a court of law will be pretty slim


He is still going to have to pay GGG's team atleast the 800k he contracted with them to step aside.
He and his team know that. Since he violated the confidentiality agreement, he might have to face financial penalities from that as well.

Either way he has shown terrible business skills because who will want to work with a snake going forward.
TThis whole situation shows me his promotion company that he is trying to setup is going to be a failure and he is going to lose money big time from it.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

So Gennady didn't get the step aside money his and Cotto's team agreed on?

That's pretty low if true.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667823283593588736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667824159062228994


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

dyna said:


> So Gennady didn't get the step aside money his and Cotto's team agreed on?
> 
> That's pretty low if true.


Why would he give him any money to step aside as a mandatory for a belt that he no longer holds? :lol:


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> weet]


:rofl:rofl:rofl

And rightfully so...

GGG wants to be the next biggest star, but doesn't want to make the necessary sacrifices and take the necessary risks as many other high risk low reward fighters have been willing to do and have done.

His fans advocating his position on things don't help.

I said many many month's ago that if GGG wants to be the next biggest star and fully get his foot in the door, he's going to have to accept some fights that may not be in his favor against names that will get him the official position he needs. Whether it's at 155 against Canelo/Cotto or was at 168 against Ward.

Fact is, he's a high risk/low reward fighter. It comes with the territory whether his fans like it or not or whether GGG likes it or not. No one's asking 3-G to do anything that hasn't already been done.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667823283593588736
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667824159062228994


Not even if its a dominant 9-3 win?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> And rightfully so...
> 
> ...


Yeah GGG is screwed. He'll have the WBC belt after tomorrow without having to have either fighter. That's a good thing in a way, but if he wants to fight them, he'll have to do it at a catchweight now and nobody can really complain.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Why would he give him any money to step aside as a mandatory for a belt that he no longer holds? :lol:


If both parties agreed to step aside money occurred before Cotto dropped the belt, he's still obligated per the conditions of the agreement.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Mal said:


> If both parties agreed to step aside money occurred before Cotto dropped the belt, he's still obligated per the conditions of the agreement.


True if there was paper work involved. Which it sounds like there was because I think I read that Golovkin plans to sue. I dont think Cotto will fight it (paying up the step aside money of 800k). But to note it would have been pointless for Cotto to have paid the 300k sanctioning fee since he had no intention of fighting Golovkin, which was apparent after Max interviewed him after his last fight.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

genaro g said:


> True if there was paper work involved. Which it sounds like there was because I think I read that Golovkin plans to sue. I dont think Cotto will fight it (paying up the step aside money of 800k). But to note it would have been pointless for Cotto to have paid the 300k sanctioning fee since he had no intention of fighting Golovkin, which was apparent after Max interviewed him after his last fight.


Yeah, I've read a few different reports on the step aside money.

here... http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...ed-wbc-middleweight-title-20151117-story.html
"According to an official for Cottoâ€™s promotional company, Cotto was to pay Golovkin $800,000, and the WBC wanted an extra $300,000 to sanction Saturdayâ€™s fight. Golovkin was not paid, the official said. "

And this....
http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/sources-miguel-cotto-refused-pay-300k-sanctioning-fee/story?id=35253809

"According to a source with knowledge of that agreement, Golovkin was paid $800,000, and after having already paid a portion of the step-aside fee, Cotto felt that having to pay another $300,000 to have the WBC sanction the fight was too much. "

And another..
http://www.boxingscene.com/cotto-saw-golovkins-wbc-spot-financially-motivated--98315

"As part of the agreement with the WBC, Cotto was obligated to pay mandatory challenger Gennady "GGG" Golovkin a step-aside fee of $800,000. While Cotto agreed to pay the step-aside, he refused to meet the WBC's demand of $300,000 to sanction the fight with Canelo. He offered $125,000 - which the WBC rejected."


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah GGG is screwed. He'll have the WBC belt after tomorrow without having to have either fighter. That's a good thing in a way, but if he wants to fight them, he'll have to do it at a catchweight now and nobody can really complain.


Exactly


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Exactly


Canelo will be over there soon, GGG just has to keep on whooping ass.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Exactly


People got on Ward for not moving up in weight earlier when he was waiting for a improbable money fight in GGG to come. I don't want to open a can of worms, but GGG is basically doing the same thing now. He needs to just accept that catchweight or wait that "1-2 years" for Canelo to be ready for 160.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Canelo will be over there soon, GGG just has to keep on whooping ass.


Yeah keep "whooping C class level" ass. Sure, but it does nothing for his legacy.

Hopkins jumped from 160 to 175 and took on an Antonio Tarver that KO'd RJJ, but of course it's asking too much for GGG to "go get it", by any means necessary.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mal said:


> Yeah, I've read a few different reports on the step aside money.
> 
> here... http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...ed-wbc-middleweight-title-20151117-story.html
> "According to an official for Cottoâ€™s promotional company, Cotto was to pay Golovkin $800,000, and the WBC wanted an extra $300,000 to sanction Saturdayâ€™s fight. Golovkin was not paid, the official said. "
> ...


The WBC would never be involved in the payment of step aside money, that would be solely between Cotto's reps and GGG's, its completely seperate from the WBC sanctioning fee.
He has confirmed the agreement, so its a definite that he will have to pay up


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Yeah keep "whooping C class level" ass. Sure, but it does nothing for his legacy.
> 
> Hopkins jumped from 160 to 175 and took on an Antonio Tarver that KO'd RJJ, but of course it's asking too much for GGG to "go get it", by any means necessary.


I thought Jacob's weird shape headed ass was gonna beat him?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I thought Jacob's weird shape headed ass was gonna beat him?


That's what I think as well. I'm glad you agree


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Yeah keep "whooping C class level" ass. Sure, but it does nothing for his legacy.
> 
> Hopkins jumped from 160 to 175 and took on an Antonio Tarver that KO'd RJJ, but of course it's asking too much for GGG to "go get it", by any means necessary.


Hopkins did that after unifying the MW division (Same thing GGG is attempting to do) and having been @ 160 for 20 years already. If GGG stays at MW until he's near 40, and moved up to 175, all he'd be doing is the same thing as Hops. I guess that leaves GGG only 5-6 more years to unify first. :hey


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The WBC would never be involved in the payment of step aside money, that would be solely between Cotto's reps and GGG's, its completely seperate from the WBC sanctioning fee.
> He has confirmed the agreement, so its a definite that he will have to pay up


Of course. The sanctioning fee and step aside money should be treated as two different things entirely.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> That's what I think as well. I'm glad you agree


He should probably stick around at 160 then to get his ass whoopin from Jacobs.

I hope its on the undercard of Pac vs Lara, where Pac will destroy Lara in the main event.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mal said:


> Hopkins did that after unifying the MW division (Same thing GGG is attempting to do) and having been @ 160 for 20 years already. If GGG stays at MW until he's near 40, and moved up to 175, all he'd be doing is the same thing as Hops. I guess that leaves GGG only 5-6 more years to unify first. :hey


Excuses excuses excuses.

You guys as fans do jack shit for GGG's legacy when it's all said and done. Sure, keep advocating his stance and when you guys look up when his career is over, you'll see that he's beaten champions in Kasim Ouma, Lemieux and Daniel Geale. Not a good start for a future HOF'er with potentially 5-6 years left in a MW division before thinking of moving up in weight at the age of 37, 38 years old.

BTW, If I remember correctly, Hopkins fought DLH at 155-156 pounds which is what's being asked of GGG. Like I said, Hopkins had the mentality to "go get it", by any means.... GGG wish he had that fighters passion. He can't even wash Hopkins dirty socks


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He should probably stick around at 160 then to get his ass whoopin from Jacobs.
> 
> I hope its on the undercard of Pac vs Lara, where Pac will destroy Lara in the main event.


Glad we can agree


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Glad we can agree


:deal


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Excuses excuses excuses.
> 
> You guys as fans do jack shit for GGG's legacy when it's all said and done. Sure, keep advocating his stance and when you guys look up when his career is over, you'll see that he's beaten champions in Kasim Ouma, Lemieux and Daniel Geale. Not a good start for a future HOF'er with potentially 5-6 years left in a MW division before thinking of moving up.
> 
> BTW, If I remember correctly, Hopkins fought DLH at 155-156 pounds which is what's being asked of GGG. Like I said, Hopkins had the mentality to "go get it", by any means.... GGG wish he had that fighters passion. He can't even wash Hopkins dirty socks


What part was an excuse? That made no sense, since i didn't make any type of excuse.

How, as a fan, am i supposed to help GGG's legacy? I'm not a matchmaker, nor his manager, or advisor, I'm a fan.

I'd be happy if GGG went right after ward. I wouldn't recommend it for a first fight at 168 though (If Ward was still there that is).


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Excuses excuses excuses.
> 
> You guys as fans do jack shit for GGG's legacy when it's all said and done. Sure, keep advocating his stance and when you guys look up when his career is over, you'll see that he's beaten champions in Kasim Ouma, Lemieux and Daniel Geale. Not a good start for a future HOF'er with potentially 5-6 years left in a MW division before thinking of moving up in weight at the age of 37, 38 years old.
> 
> BTW, If I remember correctly, Hopkins fought DLH at 155-156 pounds which is what's being asked of GGG. Like I said, Hopkins had the mentality to "go get it", by any means.... GGG wish he had that fighters passion. He can't even wash Hopkins dirty socks


But but hops met odlh in the middle and he wasn't operating at middle weight yet so it don't count and it was for a title.... @Mal

Lmao

GGG a punk says he'll meet anyone at 154 to 168 gets offers from ward @ 168 and canelo @ 155 and they want to brush it off like it ain't shit and instead feasting on low quality opposition @ 160..

Canelo probably will meet ggg @ 160 anyways and he'll have to wait his turn.. or accept 155 if he wants it now.. for ward he already ducked him so 168 if he grows a pair.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Excuses excuses excuses.
> 
> You guys as fans do jack shit for GGG's legacy when it's all said and done. Sure, keep advocating his stance and when you guys look up when his career is over, you'll see that he's beaten champions in Kasim Ouma, Lemieux and Daniel Geale. Not a good start for a future HOF'er with potentially 5-6 years left in a MW division before thinking of moving up in weight at the age of 37, 38 years old.
> 
> BTW, If I remember correctly, Hopkins fought DLH at 155-156 pounds which is what's being asked of GGG. Like I said, Hopkins had the mentality to "go get it", by any means.... GGG wish he had that fighters passion. He can't even wash Hopkins dirty socks


Hopkins-De la Hoya was a 159 pound catchweight, Bernard came in 3 pounds lower than that because he could and probably wanted to make a point.
He was also lighter than Gennady is, Bernard was 168 against Taylor at 40 while Gennady is already 170-172

Golly will move up in a few years or retire, his resume is pretty dire for a potential future HOF'er but I don't think he's elite/atg material either way.

Edit: Oops was 157 pound catchweigth, not 159 must have heard it wrong


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Why would he give him any money to step aside as a mandatory for a belt that he no longer holds? :lol:


Except they made the agreement when he had the belt, you can't just avoid a contract like that.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

:lol: Pretty fucking sToOPid of Cotto to hang on to the belt long enough that he was obligated to pay GGG step aside money - what sort of 'G' shoots himself in the foot like that? 800 big ones for the privilege of fighting a JMW at 155lbs for no belt :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: Pretty fucking sToOPid of Cotto to hang on to the belt long enough that he was obligated to pay GGG step aside money - what sort of 'G' shoots himself in the foot like that? 800 big ones for the privilege of fighting a JMW at 155lbs for no belt :lol:


^ That's a good point.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667823283593588736
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667824159062228994


Pathetic ducking from both here. Makes their own fight less meaningful.


----------

